# Are my designs eligible for Plastisol?



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey all,

So I have been coming up with graphics for shirts for a year now. I've made a couple into shirts just using HP transfer paper and a home iron, but those were just for me and for fun. I'm hoping to actually produce some shirts to sell in 2010 and I think plastisol transfers is the way to go. I've got designs that vary in complexity and some are designed to go on a darker shirt. I've been considering all of my options and I really think that plastisol is going to be the one with the most flexibility and quality. 

One of my first simple questions is, what isa halftone? I keep seeing that term...

Second, how can I be certain if my graphics can be made into a plastisol transfer? I used to think that they would have to be very distinct solid colors, but I've been seeing some that appear to have very nice shading and blending. I don't know if any of you have viewed the videos at Tshirtriches.com, but that is what got me really looking into shirt designs. And I know that he used plastisol and some of his graphics he was pressing were "blended" Does that make sense? I use to think that the colors would be very separate and distinct, but now I see that they can be faded into each other to create a more realistic image. 

Could this squirt logo be made into a plastisol transfer? 









Seems like 5 colors. I just saw it and thought it'd be a good example. 

Or what about this one (image is big so I'm just putting the link)
[media]http://www.uk.pg.com/images/boldPowderPack_IL.jpg[/media]

Anyway. Those are some simple examples. I just want to know which of my designs are possible. 


If this is how I go, I'll need to be getting a decent heat press and then find a company to outsource my transfer printing. I obviously want cheap, but also high quality. My main goal is to create a shirt that would be comparable to screen printed work. One day i may even try to get into screen printing, but that wouldn't' be unless the business really took off... 

Do you think I may even find that I may find better deals on single color transfers from one place and 4+ color from another? Or regular sized from one and large from another? I know one if my shirts would never be transferable because the graphic goes from neckline all the way to the bottom seam. Or at least I assume it could not be transferred.


Input to any of my questions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I love Squirt with Tequila....It's a Spanish thing. That squirt logo and that bold logo is a registered trademark is it not?


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. The designs you show can be done with plastisol inks. Keep in mind though...you'll need
to get permission from the company that holds the rights to that design in order to legally
have it reproduced. Most transfer companies
(mine included) would require a waiver be signed stating you have secured the necessary permission to use the logo your submitting. that being said....The "Squirt" design could easily be made into a plastisol transfer using spot colors and halftones. 
What is a halftoning?
Well basically
its a reprographic technique that simulates continuous tone imagery through use of dots varying in either size or spacing...this process
reduces visual reproductions to a binery image 
that is printed with only one color of ink. This 
reproduction process relies basically on fact that 
what your seeing is an optical illusion and these tiny dots are blended into smooth color tones by the your eye. hope this info helps, and good luck 
in your quests!


----------



## bychai (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey Frank, I just have a question about the halftones. Does the image file (photoshop/illustrator) have to have the gradient from colour to colour in it when sending it to a printer, and can you then request the printer to use halftones?

I guess what I mean is, does the actual file have to have the halftone style of gradient already? Or can printers do that themselves?


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Alright, 

Well first off, I wanted to clear up that I just picked those logos because of their varying colors and whatnot. I just did a google image search for something that'd make my point. 

Second, I am with bychai, my next step is to figure if the file format and whatnot that I have my files saved as will work. And if the colors will work. I was reading on one transfer company's page that a common problem is people sending in graphic not realizing that their red they are using is actually 3 different shades. 

I use Gimp for my graphics, I canot aford correl or adobe at this time, but I know that gimp is extremely versatile. Is this question one I should take to the graphic forum?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You'll want to talk to each company about what formats they will accept and their guidelines.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

gijoe985 said:


> Alright,
> 
> Well first off, I wanted to clear up that I just picked those logos because of their varying colors and whatnot. I just did a google image search for something that'd make my point.
> 
> ...


 
Each company you deal with will require you send
your artwork in formats they deal with...that'll depend on the company..as far as differing shades of a particular color you should tell them you want it treated as one shade and if possible 
give them the pms color of the shade you want
they should be able to work with you to get the correct shade....Personally we dont use Gimp, but
you can convert your file to a jpeg thats 300 dpi
or better thats usually an acceptable format for
most transfer makers....Frank.


----------



## bychai (Dec 24, 2009)

But can anyone answer about how to treat gradient images with printers using halftones? Does the halftone look have to be in the artwork file already? If so, how do you implement this?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

The half-toning is usually done by the separation artist, it's part of the separation process. You can do your own half-toning if you know and understand screen printing and mesh counts but it's always best to let a skilled print shop handle prepress.

You can create halftone patterns right in photoshop (not with filters) by using the bitmap mode. When converting an image from Grayscale to Bitmap there's many different options and one is HalftoneScreen. Depending on the look you want and materials used for printing you would use different settings.

If you are working with a skilled print shop and you like the work they do (you've seen several samples of there work) let them handle the separation.


----------



## bychai (Dec 24, 2009)

So basically, if I don't want to deal with the halftoning myself in photoshop, I can just tell the printer directly that I would like a certain area to have a gradient halftone with whatever particular colours? i.e., I don't even have to put those colours into the art file, right?


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

red514 said:


> The half-toning is usually done by the separation artist, it's part of the separation process. You can do your own half-toning if you know and understand screen printing and mesh counts but it's always best to let a skilled print shop handle prepress.
> 
> You can create halftone patterns right in photoshop (not with filters) by using the bitmap mode. When converting an image from Grayscale to Bitmap there's many different options and one is HalftoneScreen. Depending on the look you want and materials used for printing you would use different settings.


Agreed.....
If you are working with a skilled print shop and you like the work they do (you've seen several samples of there work) explain to them what your
looking for...let them do the proof and once you approve it let them handle the separation.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

bychai said:


> So basically, if I don't want to deal with the halftoning myself in photoshop, I can just tell the printer directly that I would like a certain area to have a gradient halftone with whatever particular colours? i.e., I don't even have to put those colours into the art file, right?


Correct....they'll usually send you a proof to approve and you can go from there....Frank


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

bychai said:


> So basically, if I don't want to deal with the halftoning myself in photoshop, I can just tell the printer directly that I would like a certain area to have a gradient halftone with whatever particular colours? i.e., I don't even have to put those colours into the art file, right?


Usually, you just create the artwork and the printer will handle getting it ready for print including putting halftones in where necessary to best reproduce the artwork you've given them.

Like anything though, *good communication is key*.

If you have a certain set of expectations about colors/halftones or how a particular part of the images will turn out, then you should _talk directly with the printer_ until you're satisfied that you understand how well they'll be able to reproduce your design.

Each printer will have different capabilities, preferences, customer service skills, so it's good to work with them directly to see which you're comfortable with.


----------



## bychai (Dec 24, 2009)

Awesome guys, thanks to all of you for the advice


----------



## bmassing (Jun 28, 2009)

as long as you can get permission or the shirts are not to be sold as profit then they are fine.


----------

